# How to Redo/Replace plaster wall's



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd scratch the thought of rocking over the existing plaster from your list of options if I were you. 

Plastering walls is truly an art, and requires a good amount of technique and practice to master. Therefore, I can tell you there's no way I'd tackle re-plastering (or even skim-coating) the walls myself as a DIY project. A DIY-er can get it done, but it probably won't look professional. 

If you want a clean new look, I think your best option is to replace the lathe and plaster with gypsum wallboard. The demolition is not fun, and there is a lot of work involved in removing old lathe and plaster, but I think the end result will be much better.


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

question though as I have been thinking the same thing.

IF I am going to rip it all down and re-rock, why rip it down in the first place? 

I would take all the molding off and have it replaced.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

How is the insulation/electrical/plumbing? Not to spend others money, but if you plan to live in this house for a while, consider upgrading. If they are ok, I'd call a plasterer for an estimate. By adding drywall over the top of the existing plaster you will need to extend your window and door jambs.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

dcd22 said:


> question though as I have been thinking the same thing.
> 
> IF I am going to rip it all down and re-rock, why rip it down in the first place?
> 
> I would take all the molding off and have it replaced.


Not sure I understand the question. Why rip the plaster down? Because sheetrock must be applied to a perfectly flat surface in order to look good. Slight bows and depressions in the plaster will telegraph through the sheetrock. And, like 47 47 said, you'll have to re-build all your windows' jamb extensions and doors' jambs.


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

Got ya.

So my best bet will more then likley be to have the plaster reapired, after needed work is done to any electrical/plumbing/HVAC work.

In room that I need to gut (ie: kitchen/Bathroom) just go all new rock.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Probably so. Plasterers are getting to be a rare breed anymore, so you might compare costs before taking the plunge.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

In any rooms possible, I would just skim coat all the walls/ceilings. That can get them looking new again. But, I would suggest getting a profesional to do this. It would save you alot of time, effort, and $$$$$ in the long run.:thumbsup:


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

ya, definately would not try that myself. The issue will be finding someone to do the repair work.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

dcd22, Once you do find someone, get a few references to make sure that they are the right tradesman for your job.
Good Luck!


----------

